# Sam Smith article;Fizer going to LA???



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Clippers: Should Marcus Fizer stay in Los Angeles after the Bulls play the Clippers on Tuesday? The agent for the little-used forward has been talking to teams about a trade, reportedly with the Bulls' permission.

The Clippers believe they have a chance to sign Kobe Bryant when he becomes a free agent this summer and are looking to clear salary-cap space with expiring contracts. Though owner Donald Sterling often is criticized for not spending money, associates say he'll spend it for a star, especially a Laker such as Bryant. And Fizer becomes a free agent after the season.

One player the Clippers are trying to deal is 6-foot-11-inch Melvin Ely, who has fallen out of the rotation and has played in only one of the last five games. "Right now, Mel's not a guy who is in the top of the rotation," coach Mike Dunleavy said. "We have [Elton] Brand, [Chris] Kaman, [Chris] Wilcox and [Peja] Drobnjak."

Said Ely: "A change of venue for me wouldn't matter. I'm not going to just accept that I'm in the league and I get paid a whole lot of money and be fine with that. I'm trying to be the best at my position."

You've got to like an NBA guy who says "change of venue." The Harvey native could be a good tandem with Eddy Curry, also of Harvey. The Clippers also are said to be willing to part with combo guard Marko Jaric, who has another year on his deal

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-040126smithonbulls,1,4129148.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chicago trades: PF Marcus Fizer (5.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Melvin Ely (4.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.8 minutes) 
SG Marko Jaric (8.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.3 apg in 28.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.4 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and +4.0 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Melvin Ely (4.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.8 minutes) 
SG Marko Jaric (8.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.3 apg in 28.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Marcus Fizer (5.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 26 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.4 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and -4.0 apg. 


It seems that the Jay Williams buyout comes at the right moment...We get an extra roster spot 

Anyone finding it interesting now???

Hypothetically

Curry/Ely
Davis/Chandler
Dupree/JYD
JC/Jaric
Hin/Jaric


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Again, there is little to no downside to this trade.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd do it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Again, there is little to no downside to this trade.


Only downside is...is there something much more beneficial that Pax would be willing to do with another roster spot? I'd rather see us make much more of a splash than this. Give me Q! Something like that.

The two might not be mutually exclusive.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Only downside is...is there something much more beneficial that Pax would be willing to do with another roster spot? I'd rather see us make much more of a splash than this. Give me Q! Something like that.
> ...


Agreed. The trade itself is palatable. But this move alone leaves me very underwhelmed. I like Jaric and I'd like to see how he'd fare w/ major minutes at the 2.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I imagine Pax could make a much bigger splash if he trades Jamal, Tyson or Eddy. But for Fizer and change? We can't make a splash with him as the primary bait. maybe last year. And all things considered, I'd rather hang on to our other assets than trade them - it's not likely we'd get acceptable value for them right now. With Fizer, ANY player who can contribute constitutes good value (sad as it is to say that).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

R u kidding,this is a great trade for us.

Jaric is a very good defensive player and has not yet shown the hole picture of his game in the league.he's worth his contract of 2 mil for this season and the next.we don't know yet itmight involve one more player that does not concern Sterling - like Brunson, with an expiring contract.

It also opens some different trade options with Ely that plays 4/5,while Fizer plays only 4(Hardly).So it might be just a trade before another one,who knows...

I sure hope this one goes down.I wouldn't mind adding JC for Q into this,which also fits both teams - Clips get a guy to play PG instead of Dooling,and we get a SG,both with an awful shot selection.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> R u kidding,this is a great trade for us.
> 
> Jaric is a very good defensive player and has not yet shown the hole picture of his game in the league.he's worth his contract of 2 mil for this season and the next.we don't know yet itmight involve one more player that does not concern Sterling - like Brunson, with an expiring contract.
> ...


Very interesting post, my friend.

Let's say the Clippers are very serious about making a run at Kobe. Color me a skeptic, but Sterling did hand out the cheddar to Brand and Maggette, so maybe he makes a play for the disenchanted Kobe. All indications are that Kobe would NOT be averse to staying in Los Angeles.

1) Clippers trade Q, Ely and Jaric for Crawford and Fizer.
2) Clippers do NOT tender offers to Dooling, Fizer or Crawford
==> Clippers have roughly 29.0M in guaranteed contracts next year, or about 15M under the cap
3) Clippers sign Kobe and either acquire a veteran PG or attempt to resign Crawford or Arroyo
4) Kobe gets to stay home and stick it to the Lakers for the next decade

PG(Crawford/Arroyo), Kobe, Maggette, Brand, Kaman
Wilcox, House, Drobnak, Wang + draft pick

Hey... I'm a closet Clippers fan! 

The Bulls are still in need of a 3, but keep Curry and Chandler intact.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I imagine Pax could make a much bigger splash if he trades Jamal, Tyson or Eddy. But for Fizer and change? We can't make a splash with him as the primary bait. maybe last year. And all things considered, I'd rather hang on to our other assets than trade them - it's not likely we'd get acceptable value for them right now. With Fizer, ANY player who can contribute constitutes good value (sad as it is to say that).


Right. Trading Fizer alone would get us no more than this. I understand it would take trading Jamal to make a splash. I'm still hopeful for the Q for Jamal trade proposed this weekend, the one that is probably BS. That I would do. Q brings a toughness and physicality to the position that Jamal can't, especially on the boards. I like Jamal, and I have my moments of being very enamored with him, but I still think he is the chip that I would be most comfortable trading due to the emergance of Hinrich.

The problems with adding more contracts on our books for next season are:

- we won't be able to protect everybody in the expansion draft
- we lose flexibility in the offseason if we have too many roster spots taken up


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Only downside is...is there something much more beneficial that Pax would be willing to do with another roster spot? I'd rather see us make much more of a splash than this. Give me Q! Something like that.
> ...


I dunno. Personally I'm not all that hot on the Q for Crawford idea... can't remember if you were or not. The only way I'd do that is if I was certain Jamal wasn't coming back, because truth be told, I think Jamal is better. I looked over the stats and stuff over the last couple of days, and using my rating system, Jamal rates out quite a bit higher (I'd rate him as a marginal star- a 2nd option on a bad team or third option on a good team. Q rates at starter quality... a pretty solid step down). Of course no stats can account for defense that well, but I tend to think that Jamal gets more blame because he's being asked to do more than he's capable of. 

As it stands, he's asked to put the team on his back, and he's not that kind of player. Neither is Q. Q has the advantage, however, of playing with Brand and Maggette.

Not that Jaric is great, but he at least provides a semblence of a steady scoring and defensive option. Put him next to Crawford and maybe we don't look quite as overmatched. Right now we've got absolutely nothing to help us out at the 1, 2 or 3. Brunson is our only backup who can conceivably hit a 3. Dupree is a rookie forced into the breach. Gill is hurt. ERob and Pippen can't be relied on. Just having someone somewhat stable there will help and allow us to make more realistic judgements about what our other young players are capable of.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I love the idea of Ely for Fizer

I see Ely taking over AD's role and if it comes sooner rather than later it allows us to use AD's salary in a trade 

Also it gives us many more options upfront if Eddy Curry is used as trade bait to land a stud 3 

I mean you could play Chandler and Ely ( at C ) backed by Davis and Williams 

Good trade if it goes down


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

It will be awhile before AD's salary can be used in a trade, unless a playoff team really needs some rebounding, like the Macs, and they are willing to swallow the contract.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

good deal... but I doubt it happens: sam smith is writing about it


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> good deal... but I doubt it happens: sam smith is writing about it


like shouting wolf,it's only Sam...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I love the idea of having a three guard rotation consisting of three guys capable of playing point. I also like having two of the three guys be defensive players. 

I love getting another big young body who could potentially form a big 3 man 4/5 rotation for years.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

Gosh darn, I wish I had watched more Clippers games to get a feel for Ely. I just don't know much about him.

I do know he's a big body, longer than his 6-10 height makes him look. He's not going to be a towering center, but he will be tall for a PF. For example, his reach is 1/2 inch shorter than Milicic's, and 1/2 longer than Kaman's.

From the draft report, he weighted in at 240, but he's listed as 261. I wonder what he is really. Big is good enough for me. With that size, he's quite capable of playing the 5 spot.

Also from the draft info, he was NOT that good of an athlete. His biggest game this season was 15 points and 8 rebounds, and he's fallen out of the rotation. So it's not like we're talking Tim Duncan here.

Is he the backup 5 that we need? Marcus is a talented player, just maybe not the right player for a Paxson team. I dunno, I wouldn't be surprised to see the move made.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is the simple fact and I think DC would back me on this, Fizer has value cause of his contract. With the Clips and Phoenix firmly eyeing Kobe and cap space, Fizer looks good to them. I say package Fizer with all of our expiring deals and make something happen. It cant hurt


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

as I said in the other thread about the Jaric/Ely for Fizer trade, I agree...we might as well try to turn a lemon or two into some lemonade...Jaric and Ely aren't going to catapult us to the top, but Jaric could be a very nice fit and insurance in case we don't retain Jamal, and Ely is a solid big man who can play some 5.

I can't help but think...poor poor Fizer. After starting out behind Brand only to continually think he was gonna get more playing time as people came through town, we're concocting new ways to get him stuck behind Elton again in LA. :no:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I can't help but think...poor poor Fizer. After starting out behind Brand only to continually think he was gonna get more playing time as people came through town, we're concocting new ways to get him stuck behind Elton again in LA. :no:


This is truly the sad story. But he'll be a FA after this season, and some forward-hungry team will offer him a little more than the minimum, if that, and he'll take it, and get a few rings, and then be valuable enough for his final contract in the league in a few years.

Or he'll be a journeyman forever, once destined to be a very reliable starting PF for some team somewhere.

So, in the meantime... Jaric + Ely for Fizer? That does sound hot to me. We can eat Jeffries' salary next season and cut him, then use his roster spot for a long-ranger like Hubert Davis, Walt Williams, etc. We need that range, badly, but Jaric and Ely make up a great second unit. Ely did explode last year when Brand was injured... had a string of very decent games.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Here is the simple fact and I think DC would back me on this, Fizer has value cause of his contract. With the Clips and Phoenix firmly eyeing Kobe and cap space, Fizer looks good to them. I say package Fizer with all of our expiring deals and make something happen. It cant hurt


It's true... I do wonder how many teams are actively seeking this kind of cap space, however. The only contenders a the moment seem to be the Suns (maybe) and the Clippers (maybe). Without the luxury tax though, lots of teams don't have the incentive that they've had for the past couple of years. And all of our expiring deals together still don't add up to that much. :|

Sorry, I must be depressing, I'm thinking we should consider ourselves lucky to get a starting quality player like Jaric. An average starter or good role player isn't anything to sniff at (especially when you're as bad as we are).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

hey DC. Here is just a little list of teams that might be looking at cap space this summer and might be interested in Fizer

Utah- They have a ton already. I dont know how much more they need. But they are actively looking at adding a couple of people this summer

Denver-not in the Kobe sweepstakes but with Camby coming up for extension plus some other FAs out there, any space would be good space for them. Skita or White for Fizer? Done


Phoenix-This is your call. And still the best one i have read for awhile

LA Clips-discussed here and I agree it

Detroit- Have Okur issues plus there is some talk they might have an eye on a run at a big trade or FA

Orlando-They are losing and desperately want to get rid of Grant Hills deals. But taking Fizer for a contract next year helps them in cutting pay roll. 

Portland is not in the FA mkt for next year. But might be for the summer afterwards

San Antonio. They have Manu issues and might want Fizer. They also see themselves as a possible destination for Kobe.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Make the trade and than we have another roster spot with Jay's buyout. Paxson might dip into the NBDL, he struck gold once will he strike gold again or just find fools gold?


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Conrats Fizer you might get traded! Halleluja!


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

If LAC are going for a run a Kobe they won't need Q. But we will have to pay for him as his contract is up also at the end of season and they could just not resign him anyways!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If this deal - Fizer for Ely/Jaric is available the Bulls should do it immediately.

Being in Clipperland I have seen Jaric alot and would love to have him. My only real concern is that he might fool Paxson into thinking Crawford is expendable if he continues to develop. He would give us a real solid rotation at the 1/2 with Hinrich/Crawford/Jaric

I would rather see Ely playing back up Center mintues than Blount. Blount is better from a defensive positioning stand point, but Ely, when his head is in it, would be a huge improvement and could be our B/U center for many years to come and play real minutes.

Frankly, if you could get Ely you have a potentially great three headed monster with Curry, Chandler and Ely.

I just wish someone would make a SF available - Maybe we can turn some of our excess into White or Posey.

If we can't get Deng in the draft and the HS kid isn't the next Lebron, we are still woeful at our weakest position. Dupree is perfect for the off the bench guy.

Bottom line - Fizer for anything that contributes is better.

Please accept that Cap Room is not something we will have for the next 10 years........Give up the Kobe/TMAC/other Star dream


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree that Fizer will take to another team next year, someone will pay him. So thats why I believe Pax will trade him. And to the Clips for Ely is just fine for me. Ely is younger and maybe Skiles can turn him into a better player. Now that trade including Jaric, I fine that trade a little hard to believe, I think thats a little to much for fizer. And most importantly: 
WHY would LA trade for another pwr forward? There are plenty of other teams that will take ely&jaric and give up more to LA.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

I like this trade. I would do it. The JC for Q trade I wouldn't do. Thing I find interesting is the idea of kobe going to the Clippers. I don't see him doing it. Having to face Shaq and the other Lakers in LA all the time. I don't think he do it. If he does sign somewhere else it won't be in LA.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Speaking as a Clipps fan.. I'm most likely, alone in thinking how silly any deal would be that's setting up a future move for Kobe.. We don't need the Kobster.. We could use a quality point, that can handle the press.. distribute and give this squad some direction.. Jaric doesn't fit that description.. He's doing an decent job, considering.. He would be our ideal backup for the wing's, if we didn't already have Simmons.. House and Barnes.. So I could see where he'd be expendable.. But.. Jaric for another post player in Fizer?.. Honestly.. I don't see it happening.. Personally.. I think both squad's, are so eager to make a deal that it's becoming ridiculous!.. Just my opinion, of course.. That wasn't intended to piss anyone off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> Speaking as a Clipps fan.. I'm most likely, alone in thinking how silly any deal would be that's setting up a future move for Kobe.. We don't need the Kobster.. We could use a quality point, that can handle the press.. distribute and give this squad some direction.. Jaric doesn't fit that description.. He's doing an decent job, considering.. He would be our ideal backup for the wing's, if we didn't already have Simmons.. House and Barnes.. So I could see where he'd be expendable.. But.. Jaric for another post player in Fizer?.. Honestly.. I don't see it happening.. Personally.. I think both squad's, are so eager to make a deal that it's becoming ridiculous!.. Just my opinion, of course.. That wasn't intended to piss anyone off.


Why would it piss us off?? Some bulls fans may agree with you.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Why would it piss us off?? Some bulls fans may agree with you.


Because I'm alway's shooting down Bulls trade idea's for the Clipps.. None of which have benefited the Clipps.. But.. Your right.. I'm talking to some of the best poster's on the boards.. With that being said.. Why in the hell would we make this deal?.. Save the cap space for Kobe theories, when responding!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> 
> Because I'm alway's shooting down Bulls trade idea's for the Clipps.. None of which have benefited the Clipps.. But.. Your right.. I'm talking to some of the best poster's on the boards.. With that being said.. Why in the hell would we make this deal?.. Save the cap space for Kobe theories, when responding!


You have a point! There are always two sides to a trade. Many times when a bulls fan posts a very slanted trade in favor of us I usually just say, "why would the other team do this?" 

Sam Smith wrote the article. Sometimes he is right, some times he is wrong. He was right about Brand being traded, three years ago. But he has been wrong many, many times. 

Bulls fans covet. We talk. We dream.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Honestly I don't see the point from the Clippers' end either, except to clear cap room. But it's been reported in a couple places it seems, so I'm just going with what I see. It certainly wouldn't be the first time the Clippers made a foolish decision.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I don't know for sure but could there be more to the trade than what is being reported? What I mean is more players involved?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I don't know for sure but could there be more to the trade than what is being reported? What I mean is more players involved?


The clips r not high on Dooling,and I'm not sure about their thoughts of Jamal.DMD posted an article about Q in a chicago paper,why did they write about it now.maybe with his 4 point game he shot himself back in again.

I'd be a happy man if what goes down(IF) would be
JC and Fizer for Q,Ely and Jaric.
maybe we add a 2nd round pick or another expiring filler(brunson,CJ...)and i'll still be happy with that.

Thing is that Kobe/no Kobe jamal has a better chance being signed by clips because of the position he plays,and Clips r desperate for a PG.

soon we'll know.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I don't know for sure but could there be more to the trade than what is being reported? What I mean is more players involved?


Yeah, I guess we could see this in addition to the rumored Q for Crawford deal too. Although in truth I'm not too big on that one.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess we could see this in addition to the rumored Q for Crawford deal too. Although in truth I'm not too big on that one.


I believe Q will not get the same offers in FA as Jamal will.
thats because of the need of some teams for PG.
it's only my opinion(things change)that Q could be signed to a more affordable contract,and i also believe his position and playing style fit us (and Skiles system) better.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And adding to that, I know the Clippers fans are on about "trading for Jamal now would be dumb because we could just sign him in the offseason" but the truth is, that's true for us and Q as well.

Why trade for a guy we can offer the MLE to in the summer?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> The clips r not high on Dooling,and I'm not sure about their thoughts of Jamal.DMD posted an article about Q in a chicago paper,why did they write about it now.maybe with his 4 point game he shot himself back in again.


Dooling and a pick for Jamal work's.. I'd be happy with that!  


> I'd be a happy man if what goes down(IF) would be
> JC and Fizer for Q,Ely and Jaric.
> maybe we add a 2nd round pick or another expiring filler(brunson,CJ...)and i'll still be happy with that.


Wow.. That's like a 3 for 1 deal!.. And all you'd add is a 2nd rounder?.. That's a jack move, if I've ever saw one.


> Thing is that Kobe/no Kobe jamal has a better chance being signed by clips because of the position he plays,and Clips r desperate for a PG.


We are desperate for a Point.. There' no denying that.. Only time will tell.


> Bulls fans covet. We talk. We dream.


I can dig that.. You gotta remember.. Your talking to a Clipps fan


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> And adding to that, I know the Clippers fans are on about "trading for Jamal now would be dumb because we could just sign him in the offseason" but the truth is, that's true for us and Q as well.
> 
> Why trade for a guy we can offer the MLE to in the summer?


Well, it's a actually not true, because I think Q will command more than the MLE. The difference is the Clips have cap room and we don't, pending a deal or the expansion draft.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> 
> Dooling and a pick for Jamal work's.. I'd be happy with that!
> 
> ...


well,I didn't say the deal looked fair to me,but i based it on the talk of Jaric and Ely for Fizer - now thats unfair if there is no other motive(cap space??)for the deal,i agree.but the league is full of 'unfair' movements(S.A get Hedo for nothing),so i thought what the hell,why not us ,only this one time.we traded Artest,Brad Miller and Mercer for Jalen Rose - even as a Clips fan,can u top that in your recent bad deals book.

But what i added to the trade - Q for Jamal is actually the fair part of the deal - JC a young PG with pot' and bad shot selection,Q a young SG with pot' and bad shot selection.Both r in the spot the other team needs,so it seems to me about even.

and I'd be glad if the clips got Kobe to run the Rival out of town - that would be awsome,I agree Clips fans should be the 1st in line in turms of getting a break(and not in Brands foot)


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> 
> Dooling and a pick for Jamal work's.. I'd be happy with that!
> 
> ...


Natty, you're a great poster, a Clips fan, and from STL, we have some things in common.

Anyway, I don't know why some Bulls fans are getting caught up in a deal for Q.

We can sign JC in the offseason, and unless there is some serious tampering going on, we have no assurances Kobe will sign, we'd just be creating a hole by trading Q to fill another hole (PG).

I actually want Jamal because I think he's exactly what we need at the point. He's a guy who can score, but a guy who wants to and can get the other guys involved, and as a result of that his points come without needing to be a first option (to me his game suggests he doesn't want to be).

I think he's an incredible talent, a legit 6'6 PG, and if you notice in all his good games, he has complete games, we're talking 20 something points, 5-7 assists, 4-6 rebounds. He's not as consistent with those #s as everyone should like him to be, but no one here can deny facts, he leads the team in PPG, APG, assist-turnover ratio

Problem is in Chicago he's never really been given the helm and stood behind so that he would have the confidence he's needed to just go out there and play.

I think that would happen on the Clips.

If we don't get Kobe, we resign Q and we could definitely sign JC for a lot less than Arenas money....

JC
Q
Mags
Brand 
Kaman


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Natty, you're a great poster, a Clips fan, and from STL, we have some things in common.


Thank's.. Long time no holla man!


> Anyway, I don't know why some Bulls fans are getting caught up in a deal for Q.


I gotta admit.. I understand their reason's for being caught up with Q dream's.. He'd fit in well with Hinrich or Crawford in their backcourt of the future.. Plus.. He's from the Chi.. With that being said.. Let's hope, our Front Office has their head on straight, in term's of our priorities to get better. 


> We can sign JC in the offseason, and unless there is some serious tampering going on, we have no assurances Kobe will sign, we'd just be creating a hole by trading Q to fill another hole (PG).


True


> I actually want Jamal because I think he's exactly what we need at the point. He's a guy who can score, but a guy who wants to and can get the other guys involved, and as a result of that his points come without needing to be a first option (to me his game suggests he doesn't want to be).


Trust me.. I'm with ya!


> I think he's an incredible talent, a legit 6'6 PG, and if you notice in all his good games, he has complete games, we're talking 20 something points, 5-7 assists, 4-6 rebounds. He's not as consistent with those #s as everyone should like him to be, but no one here can deny facts, he leads the team in PPG, APG, assist-turnover ratio


I alway's liked his game.. He can distribute and finish, and has point skillz to go along with his size.. Unlike Jaric. 


> Problem is in Chicago he's never really been given the helm and stood behind so that he would have the confidence he's needed to just go out there and play.


I was saying the same thing about Maggs, before last season.. Hinrich's a helluva player as well.. I thought the Bulls backcourt would be the least of their prob's this season.. He'd be a welcome fit in LA.. Largely.. Because, Dun's team's have alway's been strong at the point.


----------

